

Tesla Model S does dosen't work in cold temperature - neuralnetwork
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aEn8unh8Tc

======
heeton
Well, he actually seems to be implying that the tires were not suitable for
the snow, not that the car itself doesn't work.

